
YouTube Built a Radicalization Machine for the Far-Right - tantalor
https://www.thedailybeast.com/how-youtube-pulled-these-men-down-a-vortex-of-far-right-hate
======
charlesism
I'll give them points for mentioning of Sundar Pichai. As usual, no mention of
Susan Wojcicki. Great article, though.

What Youtube has done to the world is a problem that is only going to get
worse as more of Youtube's viewership reaches adulthood.

